# axle to axle length



## thebeerhunter (Dec 27, 2012)

It's about moment of inertia. Longer bows are more stable and harder to wiggle around once you come set. It doesn't make them more accurate, just probably more repeatable.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Would u walk a tight rope with no harness with a pencil or long pole?


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Longer ATA and larger brace height will typically make a bow more forgiving. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

There is a reason "I" still shoot a Drenalin LD, 37"ATA, & 7" BH, easier to hold on target longer which equates to more accuracy in a long run, plus easier on the aging body.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The difference between a 28" ATA and a 31" ATA will be negligible with neither offering much stability. You'd see a big difference between those bows compared to something 35"+ ATA though.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

The accuracy of a bow is determined by its shooter's abilities and familiarity with its design. Longer ATA and brace heights only provide more forgiveness and stability.


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

I know this is how everyone feels, and I do understand the stability, but I bought a kure and really liked it, so ordered a rezult 36, should have been an awesome 20 yd bow, just never got comfortable with it, so moved it on, set my Kure (32 ata) up exactly the same as I had my 36 setup and the Kure is by far the most accurate for me bow at 20 I have ever had!


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

So I guess kindof just have to feel what feels good for you, I’m at 28” draw also as a side note


----------



## JHersh4820 (Oct 26, 2020)

I am a 31" draw so I have a little different perspective than jfin does. I just upgraded to an Elite Impulse 34, I was shooting a Bear Encounter. I wasn't ever very comfortable shooting the Encounter at anything over 30 yds due to lack of consistency and I had the bow for 7 years, it is what I started compound hunting with. I have had the Impulse long enough to shoot about 200 arrows and I am already grouping 6" diameter circles at 50 yds. Obviously it is a huge upgrade on the bow itself, but I definitely think the 3.5" of ATA extension has helped me a ton!


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes. The added stability and forgiveness will help you shoot more accurately. “Forgiveness” means the little mistakes you make will not be magnified as much.


----------



## OldBlue78 (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the replys! Am new to all of this just trying find my way in the massive overwhelming amount of info.


----------



## goofyfoot2001 (Aug 1, 2014)

My liberty 1 is ridiculously small but ridiculously light as well. At 65# I can hold it forever and the pin barely moves on the target. Anytime I'm not spot on target is me twisting because of my grip or not being consistent in my set point on my cheek. Maybe a wider bow is better because of the width but the weight is as important.


----------



## elwebman (Apr 20, 2021)

Great info guys and tips!


----------

